# Skin Tag Coding



## gherimicheleCPC (Apr 16, 2012)

I am having a dispute with a doctor......I know it is shocking...he wants anyone but me to verify that when I am coding skin tag removal for ten of them...that I bill only 11200 once fo all ten not 11200 x 10 units.  Could someone please help me with this we do not usually bill for this.


----------



## btadlock1 (Apr 16, 2012)

gherimichele said:


> I am having a dispute with a doctor......I know it is shocking...he wants anyone but me to verify that when I am coding skin tag removal for ten of them...that I bill only 11200 once fo all ten not 11200 x 10 units.  Could someone please help me with this we do not usually bill for this.



I'd show him the book - it's pretty clear about how to bill it...

11200 (billed one time) includes the removal of up to 15 skin tags, no matter where they are. You never report more than one unit of 11200 - that's why there's an add-on code (11201), for each additional 10 skin tags, beyond the first 15. Hope that helps!


----------



## gherimicheleCPC (Apr 16, 2012)

Showed him the book ...showed him Medicare guidelines but now that you posted it...he is a believer.   Thank you


----------



## btadlock1 (Apr 16, 2012)

gherimichele said:


> Showed him the book ...showed him Medicare guidelines but now that you posted it...he is a believer.   Thank you



LOL - Glad I could be of assistance!


----------

